# Kunai's New MICRO Gallery



## Kunai Master (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and Salutations, this is my first post and i wanted to share some art with you all. I have for about 2 years now been creating "microheroes" in the program (for microsoft) paint. As i have recently gotten into Naruto i tried my hand at what everyone from Naruto would look like 15 years (from the manga) down the road. Without further ado, I present...

Uzumaki Naruto (ANBU)

Sasuke Uchiha (ANBU)

Sakura Haruno (Jounin)

Gaara of the Desert (Kazekage)

Kankuro (Jounin)

Temari (Jounin)


I will post the rest after this one since I cant post more than six images. I still have not done Konohamaru and Chouji. Please tell me wat u think of my work! More to come!
-KM


----------



## Kunai Master (Jun 4, 2006)

Rock Lee (ANBU)

Neji Hyuga (ANBU)

Tenten (Jounin)

Nara Shikamaru (Jounin)

Ino Yamanaka (Jounin)

Aburame Shino (ANBU)

-KM


----------



## Kunai Master (Jun 4, 2006)

Kiba Inuzuka (Jounin)

Hinata Hyuga (Jounin)

-KM

Sorry about the mix up about where to post! Ill take any requests anyone has but id like to stay away from any buji or insanely large character they just get to out of hand! And I'm sorry i wont be doing chouji for all the chougi fans but it seems when i come to chougi i either make him to skinny or to fat!
More to come!
-KM


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, these are really nice!

You should do some for Samurai Champloo... =D!

How long does it take you?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 9, 2006)

Chouji is fat though -.-

Interesting sprites, I think Lee and Neji were the best done. Naruto was just funny lookin'


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2006)

He looks like one of those toy soldiers that are about to kill anyone who even looks at them!

Scary, but awesome stuff.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

Cool sprites 

nice work.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2006)

Certainly interesting and I'm not usually interested in pixel art. The clothing work is excellent. The main thing I dislike is the male face; it's obviously repeated for every character without good variation except for Lee, Shino, and Kiba. The very angular face and split chin don't match the characters so the heads look very out of place (and overly aged) for all but the three mentioned characters; they all remind me of renditions of Michael Douglass for some reason.

Anyway, I'd say Lee, Kiba, Sakura, and Hinata were the nicest. Nice pixel art.


----------



## Xanderkhoo (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice work you have there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shawnjin18 (Feb 24, 2007)

*hey*

hey so when are you going to make Konohamaru and Chouji
and the rest of the other people


----------



## shawnjin18 (Mar 2, 2007)

*hey*

hey when are u going to make the rest of them people because i thought it would be cool if u could makt the kages


----------



## MikeFeudy13 (May 6, 2007)

Dude Nice Pics But i think you need to make a new naruto he would never have and eye patch thats all im sayin oh and makin a choji aint hard jus try a lil harder oh and make a Kakashi and Asuka and alll the orriginal jonins that would be awesom ok


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

Lol for chouji just make him fat and have his symbols and stuff.  I suggest u work on Naruto's face but they are awsome


----------



## Byakuya (May 6, 2007)

they're pretty awesome ^^ naruto looks like an insane motherf*cker tho


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

But u know what?  Theyre all in the wrong rank.....


----------



## kakashi92 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice Micro Heroes, but I think Naruto is exaggerated


----------



## Empress (Aug 23, 2007)

they all look good but sakura looks manly lol

xD


----------



## spaZ (Aug 23, 2007)

haha those look pretty cool


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

wow lol these are so awesome you should do characters from other animes too ;D


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

I like them, they seem right enough by the manga drawings etc.

Naruto doesnt really look like himself though


----------

